# Clock_Watchdog_timeout error on new Ryzen 1800X build



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I have been fighting this for the last 6 months. I put together a Ryzen 1800X, 32GB G-Skill Trident Z DDR4 Pc 3200 Model F4-3200C 14D32GTZ, MSI X370 Gaming Carbon Pro MB, Seasonic 660XP 80 Plus Platinum PSU, Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe for my OS drive and a 2 TB SSD for storage with a MSI Radeon RX 550 Aero ITX OC 4GB graphics card. I have RMA'd all of the components except for the graphics card and even got a 500 GB SSD to try for my Os drive to no avail. I can't keep the system up for more than 30-45 minutes before it freezes. The PSU was swapped for another Platinum series that was a 90 Plus 650W one in a better line. I would put in the minidump file but the only way I can read it still shows it in machine language.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 16
RAM: 32715 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon RX 550 Series, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (427 GB Free); D: 1863 GB (1623 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., X370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A32)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Attach the dump using upload a file button on the reply
You cannot read dump files unless you have the means to do so
Go to the dump file
right click and hold mouse on send to
choose compressed file on desktop
send zipped file please

Are you running that ram at 3200 or its SPD speed of 2133
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Macboatmaster said:


> Attach the dump using upload a file button on the reply
> You cannot read dump files unless you have the means to do so
> Go to the dump file
> right click and hold mouse on send to
> ...


I have tried it at both and 3200 and 2900 to no avail. It happened even when I was running it at 2133. The minidump file is now here


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason I ask is that AMD state that your processor has a max system ram speed of
2667
There are however reports on the web that it does not and can take far higher ram speeds
IF IT CAN then AMD should get their site up to date
https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-1800x

*AMD Ryzen™ 7 1800X*
System Memory
Max System Memory Speed
2667MHz
System Memory Type
DDR4
Memory Channels
2

I will look at the dump. In the meantime I recommend you ask AMD to clarify this apparent anomaly between their site and the web reports, that it can take higher speeds and AMD have the reports say confirmed this. You may also usefully I think ask AMD for their opinion on your crashes. They show large memory corruption - however that does NOT mean it is necessarily ram.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.There is something wrong
The dump shows that two sticks of your ram are not recognised

Unknown
DIMM 0
P0 CHANNEL A
Unknown

Unknown
DIMM 1
P0 CHANNEL A
Unknown

F4-3200C14-16GTZ
DIMM 0
P0 CHANNEL B
Unknown

Unknown
DIMM 1
P0 CHANNEL B
Unknown

F4-3200C14-16GTZ

That MAY not be a very important detail but in all the dumps I have looked at I have never seen this before with that ram and this quality of build

2. The dump is
CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000000c, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: ffffd00075fe5180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: *0000000000000006*, 0.

Without getting too technical, both from your point of view and indeed mine, as I am close to the limit of my knowledge here Parameter 4 indicates that it was Processor core 6 that had the problem.
IT DOES NOT MEAN that the CPU is the cause merely that it was core 6 of your 8 cores that was dealing with the data.

3. As a starting point please open task manager on processes tab and send me a screenshot IF
conhost. exe is shown

I need to have the CPU column included so if it is not click the view tab on task manager - select columns and click to check cpu

4. What is on your drive lettered D
as according to the dump
\D:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Command Center\ClockGen\NTIOLib_X64.sys
\D:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Command Center\CPU\NTIOLib_X64.sys
\D:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Command Center\DDR\NTIOLib_X64.sys
\D:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\Command Center\SMBus\NTIOLib_X64.sys

Those are and I would have expected to find those on C


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I also found the following information in Post #5 of the link below that may be helpful.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/667764/clock-watchdog-timeout-bsod-problems/?p=4422647

Several of your drivers seem to be outdated as well so check for any updates.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Several of your drivers seem to be outdated as well so check for any updates.


It would be very helpful - I think - if you could list which drivers you refer to


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I just looked at all the loaded devices in the dump file and saw several dated 2015 of earlier but did not confirm any further. The best method for help is to do the following and then I can look them up quicker. Also as you might have noticed the dump was missing quite a bit of information so a full dump may be more helpful next time.

List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html
1. Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
2. Extract and Run the file
3. Select View Menu and Check
1. Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
2. Hide Microsoft Drivers
3. Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File
4. Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
5. Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
6. Save as Drivers or other known name
7. Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)
8. Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
9. Upload the file to your next reply


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would normally advise updating the Bios, there were a lot of ram issues with Ryzen Cpus early on that were fixed with Bios updates, but only if you're _sure_ the computer will not turn off while doing so.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I just checked the support page for that motherboard. There are a LOT of bios updates that address memory issues; some only 7 days after the previous bios. IMO this points at an inherent problem with the motherboard that the mfg is attempting to fix with updates.

If it were me, the very first part I would replace would be the motherboard. IMO msi is a mid-level [at best] mfg. Go with either an Asus ROG board or an Asrock Taichi/Fatal1ty board. I have done ryzen builds with all three of those boards and they are bullet proof.

To clear up some misconceptions regarding ram speed. The _native_ speed for your ram is 2133 or 2933 [if using a second gen ryzen] The motherboard however will set a faster speed. As an example, I run a ryzen 1700X overclocked to 3.9gig. The ram speed is running @3050 [slight blck overclcock along with multi overclock]
Running the ram at it's rated speed is not technically overclocking since you are only adjusting the multi/divider in the motherboard bios to achieve rated speed on the ram. Same thing with intels; the ram runs at 2133, 2400, or 2666 [if running the latest 8th gen cpu] Ram speed is then adjusted using either xmp or manually setting speed/timings/voltage.

IF you want to attempt to update your bios to the latest one, that may fix your issue however I have my doubts. When you see bios updates attempting to fix memory problems released only days apart, that does not give me much confidence in the motherboard mfg.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

In order of the posts:
I only have two sticks of ram 16 GB each in slot 2 and 4; I have tried the ram setting at 2133, 2933 and 3200 with the same result and per G-Skill that ram is this [Trident Z] F4-3200C14D-32GTZ DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600) 
32GB (16GBx2) CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 Volt. Just got done with trying it at 2667 14-16-16-16-34 and it only stayed up for <7 min. before freezing so that setting was the worst of all. I can get 25-35 min. when set to 2933-3200 before the timeout error. The last time I looked on the website the BIOS updates were all from 2017 and since I RMA'd the mobo mine is as of 3/2018 so it won't take any of the older ones. I am enclosing the driver file so you can look it over.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you going to respond to my last post please and according to your attachment You have
COMODO
AVG
Malwarebytes
Super Anti Spyware

I recommend most strongly that you uninstall ALL of the above using the programs and features and then test the system with ONLY Windows Defender


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There is a newer Bios :- https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html

It's up to you if you want to update or not, the AGESA code update does apply to ram.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please provide the following report:

http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to their servers
2. Copy and Paste the link to your next Reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would also recommend that you uninstall the following programs and test. If no change then you can reinstall if you choose.

AVG - https://www.avg.com/en-us/utilities
Use only Windows Defender
Comodo Backup
Malwarebytes
SUPERAntiSpyware


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I was getting the same problem when I had nothing on the PC except a fresh install of Win 10 and the first set of updates after that install. The other programs are not causing the error. I applied the 3/28/2018 BIOS update and that did bupkis. As a matter of fact right after that update it shut down then started to reboot then shut down with Driver_overran_stack_buffer error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above I mentioned earlier that the dump mentions memory problems
Your ram is NOT on the QVL list from MSI and neither is it recommended for that board by GSkill
*I suggest you try other ram if possible OR ask GSkill or MSI if the problems could be the 16GB sticks*
https://www.gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=55&chip=2952&model=2963
EDIT
I do now realise from the GSkill site that your ram is on their QVL list for your MSI board
when checking the GSKILL site on that particular ram
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-32gtz

The confusion arose because it is not on the ram configurator from GSkill
Sorry about that mix-up.
I still recommend as above - that you ask GSkill and MSI

and in view of your last post - perhaps an indication that the problem may indeed be ram

and the fact is was crashing before is no reason to install AVG, Malwarebytes, Comodo and SAS when you also have Defender running

Trying to sort problems with the system in such a state is pointless
AND you still have not answered my query and I did ask, in case you had missed the post could you reply to it.

I will leave the issue with my colleagues - IMHO too many people now responding to you and confusing for you - possibly. Perhaps that is why I have not had a response to my query
Hope you get it sorted

dckeks will I am sure point out which drivers he thinks should be updated - just in case it is a driver issue.
My money is now on the ram


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I agree, I am inclined to think it is either RAM or CPU issues. These type of dumps often point to CPU issues as well and now the Driver_overran_stack_buffer another hardware failure indication.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

As I said in my previous post there is a later Bios than the 3/28/2018 one you have now and updating to it _might_ help with the ram issue.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

As a VERY simple way to find out if this is a hardware problem or a windows/software/driver problem, simply boot the system with a linux live usb. If it works fine under linux, you know the problem is a windows/driver/software, etc problem. If it freezes under linux, you know you have a hardware problem ie ram, motherboard, etc.

My guess is that you will have the same problem under linux however that remains to be seen.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One last item. Your ram requires 1.35V and the bios _should_ default to 1.2V. Have you set the correct vdimm or ram voltage? You may have posted this info already however there are a LOT of posts and I did not see where you set vdimm.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just as a side note, I have done three ryzen builds and all three used ram not on the qvl or approved list. I am not recommending this practice however just because the ram is not listed does not mean it will not work. It means the motherboard mfg did not test that ram. Generally as long as you use name brand ie corsair, gskill, crucial, etc, it works fine.
Do understand that regardless of the ram brand IF you want it to run at rated speed, you need to set vdimm, timings, speed in the bios OR use XMP.

Personally I am not a fan of xmp [it seems to work fine in intel systems however not amd systems] I much prefer to set ram speed, voltage, etc manually in the bios.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will that be so 100% certain because a Linux boot will not positively use ram, as the system will use it with Windows 10
Only asking, as I said I am leaving the topic. I am confused even if milomorai is not


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Win defender is disabled with AVG, et al running because it consistently shows up as a lesser product and Malwarebytes and SAS are far better than either of them in catching malware. I use both because I have found one finds items that the other misses. Since the cpu was changed by AMD I doubt that I would have gotten two lemons from them. I will try the latest BIOS update to see if that works. When I looked at the driver list the only old ones I saw at a glance were for comodo itself and that was from an update I tried to restore.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is going to use ram more than windows since the operating system is loaded into ram. You can also run the linux version of prime95 to stress the system ie ram and processor.
It is my guess that the poster will have similar errors under linux however we will have to see.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I am also going to try the update removal that was suggested in this post:

*dckeks*
Joined:
Oct 7, 2017
Messages:
3,885
First Name:
Darrin
I also found the following information in Post #5 of the link below that may be helpful.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/667764/clock-watchdog-timeout-bsod-problems/?p=4422647


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just a guess on my part however the first part I would suspect would be the motherboard. When you see bios updates with only a few days between updates, that points at a problem motherboard design.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

crjdriver, I will check that the next time I get into this build - done fore the day - this one is frustrating the hell out of me! Have never had so must trouble with one before.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

AMD use the name AMP for their version of XMP so you may find that in the Bios (depends on the motherboard manufacturer I think).


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

milomorai said:


> crjdriver, I will check that the next time I get into this build - done fore the day - this one is frustrating the hell out of me! Have never had so must trouble with one before.


As I tell many people, ryzen has incredible performance however ryzen also requires very careful tuning in the bios to achieve that level of performance. I have two personal systems here; one intel 7600k overclocked to 4.5gig and a ryzen 1700x overclocked to 3.9gig. On single core benchmarks, the intel has a slight advantage [not surprising since it is clocked quite a bit higher] On multi-core benchmarks, the ryzen system literally blows the intel out of the water; doubling the cinebench cpu score. On realbench, the ryzen wins by approx 35% It is like the intel system should not even have come to the party.
So as I said, ryzen has great performance however if you just want to slap parts together and have it work, then you are better off with an intel build.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I checked the ram voltage and it was @1.2 so i tweaked it so it is now running @1.344 but no change - still craps out even @2933 14-14-14-34 cas. Tried the original M-2 drive back in it and that dies even faster than the ssd one I replaced it with. Looked at the 12v rail and that is putting out 12.162 so that is fine and 5v and 3v were on the dot for both so the psu is good. If I didn't have so much money sunk into this build I would scrap it and start over.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I also updated the bios to the 4/2018 version and it still dies after no more than 35 min. Temps are <40C since I have a 240mm aio liquid cooler attached. Darrin, I looked and I don't have any of those updates that were in that other post.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you booted the system with a linux live usb? If not, I would do so. Pull out or pull the pw from ALL drives when you do this. If it works fine under linux, you know the hw is ok. If not, then you know you have a hardware problem. This costs nothing and will point you in the correct direction. Use linux mint or ubuntu for this task.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could also try leaving the computer in the bios and see if it goes off from there or not.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Well I finally tried the linux from a usb stick and it ran for over 2 hours without crashing so it seems that this setup doesn't like Win 10. I did not pull the power from the other drives either. Would you suggest I try Win7 instead? Or should I call Microsoft and see if they have a solution for this? I still have my old copy of the Pro 64 bit version that I can throw on it - this one was going to be a replacement for my main pc so if I can get it compatible w/Win 10 that would be great.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You might as well try 7, you've nothing to lose. There's another Bios update for your motherboard dated 2018-07-30 (if you haven't got it already).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO you will be very lucky if you can install 7 without a lot of problems - even perhaps at the installation stage
Neither the chipset nor the CPU are designed or supported for 7


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Macboatmaster said:


> IMHO you will be very lucky if you can install 7 without a lot of problems - even perhaps at the installation stage
> Neither the chipset nor the CPU are designed or supported for 7


You're correct Malcolm, I forgot it's a Ryzen Cpu.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I am working with a Microsoft forum now to see if they will have any insights - so far they have had the same suggestions y'all had. I really want this to work with Win 10 so I can replace my older I5 system and use that one for other purposes. Updated the bios to latest one and it still crapped out. Set the RAM timing manually as well as the voltage - bupkis. Both at 3200 14-14-14-14-34 and 2933 14-16-16-16-34.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the Microsoft forum fails to produce a result and you would accept my help I am more than willing to try
Have you by any chance set processor or max ram limits in msconfig- you should not do so, those settings are for testing purposes only
If so this could cause the crash and you would not be the first person to be investigating a crash for weeks on end before, someone asked the question.

If you do decide you want my help send me the last three crash files, as you did at the start of the topic.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I have set all the ram timings is bios. Here are the minidump files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Have you by any chance set processor or max ram limits in msconfig- you should not do so, those settings are for testing purposes only


So what please is the answer to the question

The attached dump files are all from June
Do you not have more recent dumps
as I asked if you do please


> send me the last three crash files


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

The last one from 8/14 was unavailable to me to zip or even access - I can try to get it now. Had to fark around with permissions - here are the last two files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You still have not confirmed that you have not been in msconfig and set max ram or processor numbers


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I never set any parameters in msconfig - that is what the bios is for.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This bugcheck is often caused by driver issues. As you can see from the following you have several outdated drivers that may need to be updated using the links below. I also see you are still running AVG Antivirus or have leftover drivers. You have a very outdated version of SuperAntispyware or again drivers. I would suggest that you uninstall both of these at least while troubleshooting as they are known to cause issues. Also see the note about uninstalling MSI After burner below. Please create a Restore point before updating the drivers as a precaution. Once these steps are performed let us know if you still have issues.

*AVG Removal Tool*
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/avg-remover/

*SUPERAntiSpyware Uninstaller Assistant for your correct version*
https://www.superantispyware.com/supportfaqdisplay.html?faq=47


*SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 14:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)*
SUPERAntiSpyware http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASKUTIL64.SYS*

*SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 16:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)*
SUPERAntiSpyware http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASDIFSV64.SYS*

ramdriv.sys Thu Mar 10 00:00:44 2016 (56E129AC)
RAMDriv Enterprise driver from QSoft [ Qualitative Software ] belonging to product RAMDriv made for Ardence Inc[br]Ardence acquired by Citrix in 2006
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ramdriv.sys*

ALSysIO64.sys Wed Jul 6 09:47:33 2016 (577D3625)
Core Temp - CPU temperature monitor http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ALSysIO64.sys*

asmtxhci.sys Sun Jul 10 23:44:28 2016 (5783404C)
Asmedia USB 3.0 driver http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_products_list.php?item=83&cate_index=0
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*

asmthub3.sys Sun Jul 10 23:44:38 2016 (57834056)
ASMedia USB 3.0 Hub driver http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_products_list.php?item=83&cate_index=0
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*

amdpsp.sys Wed Aug 17 07:58:41 2016 (57B47BA1)
Part of AMD chipset http://support.amd.com/en-us
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdpsp.sys*

iqvw64e.sys  Tue Aug 23 18:52:09 2016 (57BCFDC9)
Intel Corporation [br]Network Adapter Diagnostic Driver http://downloadcenter.intel.com/
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iqvw64e.sys*

AtihdWT6.sys Thu Dec 8 09:20:20 2016 (58499654)
AMD High Definition Audio Function Driver http://support.amd.com/en-us
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdWT6.sys*

NTIOLib_X64.sys Thu Mar 9 19:05:00 2017 (58C217DC)
MSI Afterburner driver (known BSOD issues with Windows) Also found to be a part of MSI Live Update 5, MSI Super Charger & MSI Smart Utilities.[br] [br] Recently (Nov 2014) there have been numerous instances of this driver in memory dumps. Analysis reveals that they are scattered throughout the filesystem by the installed MSI command utilities. For now I suggest uninstalling them all. http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*

RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 28 06:33:44 2017 (58DA6638)
Realtek High Definition Audio Function Driver http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=8&PFid=14&Level=3&Conn=2
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*


```
**************************Tue Aug 14 13:12:26.461 2018 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
ALSysIO64.sys               Wed Jul  6 09:47:33 2016 (577D3625)
amdgpio2.sys                Tue Aug  9 03:05:07 2016 (57A9AAD3)
amdgpio3.sys                Mon Mar 14 03:19:36 2016 (56E69038)
amdpsp.sys                  Wed Aug 17 07:58:41 2016 (57B47BA1)
asmthub3.sys                Sun Jul 10 23:44:38 2016 (57834056)
asmtxhci.sys                Sun Jul 10 23:44:28 2016 (5783404C)
AtihdWT6.sys                Thu Dec  8 09:20:20 2016 (58499654)
avgArPot.sys                Fri Jun 15 06:23:37 2018 (5B23BDD9)
avgbidsdrivera.sys          Sun Jun 10 14:48:37 2018 (5B1D9CB5)
avgbidsha.sys               Sun Jun 10 14:49:06 2018 (5B1D9CD2)
avgbloga.sys                Sun Jun 10 14:49:08 2018 (5B1D9CD4)
avgbuniva.sys               Sun Jun 10 14:49:02 2018 (5B1D9CCE)
avgMonFlt.sys               Fri Jun 15 06:23:37 2018 (5B23BDD9)
avgRdr2.sys                 Fri Jun 15 06:23:46 2018 (5B23BDE2)
avgRvrt.sys                 Fri Jun 15 06:23:48 2018 (5B23BDE4)
avgSnx.sys                  Fri Jun 15 06:24:03 2018 (5B23BDF3)
avgSP.sys                   Thu Jul 12 09:29:29 2018 (5B4781E9)
avgStm.sys                  Fri Jun 15 06:25:24 2018 (5B23BE44)
avgVmm.sys                  Fri Jun 15 06:23:48 2018 (5B23BDE4)
dump_stornvme.sys           Thu Jul  9 20:21:48 2015 (559F3A4C)
e1r65x64.sys                Sat Jul 30 00:56:48 2016 (579C5DC0)
iqvw64e.sys                 Tue Aug 23 18:52:09 2016 (57BCFDC9)
mbamswissarmy.sys           Wed Mar  7 07:54:57 2018 (5AA00B51)
NTIOLib_X64.sys             Thu Mar  9 19:05:00 2017 (58C217DC)
ramdriv.sys                 Thu Mar 10 00:00:44 2016 (56E129AC)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Mar 28 06:33:44 2017 (58DA6638)
SASDIFSV64.SYS              Thu Jul 21 16:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)
SASKUTIL64.SYS              Tue Jul 12 14:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)
```


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

IMO you are fighting a losing battle. Get rid of the msi board and I would suspect your problems will disappear. 
As I posted before go with either an asus ROG, Asrock Taichi or high end Gigabyte board. Of those three, my personal pick would be an asus ROG. 

I did not see in this thread where you ever booted the system with a linux live usb. Have you done so?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*crjdriver*
Post 35 refers


> Well I finally tried the linux from a usb stick and it ran for over 2 hours without crashing so it seems that this setup doesn't like Win 10. I did not pull the power from the other drives either.


*milomorai*
As I said before earlier in the topic


> I will leave the issue with my colleagues - IMHO too many people now responding to you and confusing for you - possibly.
> Hope you get it sorted


Whether or not you find it difficult to work with more than one person - on a problem of this nature - I do not know, but I do, as I have then to consider changes made on recommendations by posts other than my suggestions.

As you may have seen my colleague dckeks has now returned to the topic with suggestions.

For the sake of the record - I am well aware that changes to number of processors and max ram should NOT be made in msconfig, except for testing purposes. AS indeed I said in my post.
I hope you will appreciate that I had no way of knowing that you were similarly aware.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I found all the drivers except the ASMedia ones - all those links went to were product lists. The Intel one went to one for Intel mobo's and they had nothing for Win 10 OS. I will try them in the next few days and if no go will have to try a different mobo.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Macboatmaster said:


> crjdriver
> Post 35 refers


I missed that one.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

All of those links point to a database that contains most drivers. However, if you cannot find one, then go to either the MB support site or Manufacturer website to find them.

The most important part, is did you remove both AVG and SuperAntispyware? Also worth trying using *clean boot* method and test.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I removed AVG and tried to update the drivers but was unable to keep it up long enough to get that done. I then tried the clean boot but even then that same error cropped up. Giving up on the MSI mobo and ordered an Asus ROG one. If that doesn't work I don 't know what else to do.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Got the new mobo, got everything hooked up and it gets power but the system won't turn on. It looks like this one had a bad power switch controller. Something doesn't want me to get this build done it seems! Sending it back for another one.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow sorry to hear more problems.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Got the new Asus board - same result. Called Asus support and they couldn't get it up and running either. Got that one refunded and am waiting on a Gigabyte Gaming 5 X370 board to get here to try. I am determined to get this build working if it kills me.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow, bad luck. Hopefully better luck with the Gigabyte MB.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Got the Gigabyte mobo and still having the same problem. Will try updating the bios to see if that works. If my hair was long enough would be pulling it out by now!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

milomorai said:


> Got the Gigabyte mobo and still having the same problem. Will try updating the bios to see if that works. If my hair was long enough would be pulling it out by now!


It seems unlikely that all of these would have the same issue so something else may be going on. Please recap what your exact problems are currently.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Was still getting clock_watchdog_timeout error until the last time I updated the bios. Now am getting a cpu error led on the mobo and system won't even post. When I went to update the bios I saw that it hadn't taken the first update. The timeout error was the one that started this thread.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

From my original build I have RMA'd everything, tried an Asus mobo that wouldn't even power up from a MSI one originally now the Gigabyte one that is still showing the clock... error.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

With the cpu erroring out on the mobo I am ready to scrap everything and see if a gen 2 Ryzen will be better.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Will it run under Linux still or have you tried?


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I hadn't tried but I can if I can get it to post again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Take all the way apart down to the bare minimum. I wonder if it is your CPU.

Follow this as a good guide

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/troubleshooting-guide-for-problem-builds.580000/


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Have put in for warranty replacement on the cpu. reseated it and still getting the cpu led error light and no post.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If one board would not even post- without getting to the stage of the OS installed, then obviously apart from a BIOS UEFI question, with that processor on that board where some new generation processors will not post without a newer firmware - you are looking at a fault in the build or a hardware fault.

However that is not your case, of course as some of the boards did post and you installed the OS and then got the Clock watchdog timeout
AS on your opening post, where I replied.

It is inconceivable to think that you have received THREE I think it is faulty boards

You either have a CPU - problem, but not as I said necessarily the CPU - it could indeed be your AIO cooler, not attached correctly or indeed wrongly orientated if it is a liquid cooler.

Have you used thermal paste on the CPU

ARE you trying to boot the new build with a Windows 10 version that is not the latest
Many of these Ryzen processors will not accept less than the newer Windows 1o.

Again of course that does not deal with the failure to post - it may however deal with the BSOD issue.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Chapter 2711 in the build from hell saga: got the replacement cpu but still had the cpu led error light so called gigabyte support - faulty mobo! getting that replaced - makes the sixth mobo total that I have tried in this build - two ea. MSI (one I still have as that did post but gave me the clock... error), two ASUS (neither powered up) and now the two Gigabyte. I think I have the AIO cooler oriented correctly - the in/out tubes pointed towards the cpu and I actually did manage to have it stay up long enough to get Win 10 updated to a fairly recent version but it hasn't stayed up long enough for any other updates to take. The version I loaded originally was one that came out after Ryzen had been released. Also flashed bios to one that will accept up to 2700x cpu's.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you tried different Ram yet ? If you have and I missed it I apologise.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Haven't tried different ram but the ram I have was also RMA'd along with everything else - it was on the acceptable list for the original MSI mobo that I bought. I tried it at the base 2133 as well as the 3200 clocking - that was when I was and still am getting the clock_watchdog_timeout error. I was hoping that this Gigabyte board would solve that problem - maybe it will since it seems to have been a lemon.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Will try yet another time after the new mobo arrives in a few weeks - started this build in Oct. 2017.
I have never taken more than 3 days to put together a pc before and another week to reload all my programs.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Got the new mobo and still freezing up on me. Now having even more problems - the NVe M-2 drive wouldn't stay up for more than 2 minutes so switched to my other boot drive which turned out to give me only 15 minutes. That was just enough time to stop a driver update in mid stream so when I tried to reboot after that got kmode exception error. Decided to reload Windows for the upteenth time and the install program couldn't find or make a useable partition on either of my boot drives. So here I am with a system that won't stay up and now two boot drives that won 't install Windows. The build from hell just got worse.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please remind us what Motherboard, Cpu and Ram you have now.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Gigabyte GA-Ax370 Gaming 5, Ryzen 1800x, G-Skill Trident Z PC3200 16 GBx2


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

The one boot drive is a Samsung EVO 970 500 GB and the other is a WD SSD 500 GB. The one that got the kmode error was the WD and I even formatted it to try to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You cannot have two drives both with windows 10 installed , as boot systems - at least not in a normal install


> the NVe M-2 drive wouldn't stay up for more than 2 minutes so switched to my other boot drive which turned out to give me only 15 minutes


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Even when I removed the Samsung drive I was still having the same issues - freezing up after 10-20 minutes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well IMHO it is beyond belief that you have received so many faulty motherboards etc.
I suggest it is time to seek professional or at least experienced help for the build
You may think that is a unhelpful suggestion, but I firmly believe it is the best advice.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks for all the assistance - I am closing this thread and will ponder my options. It's not solved but I don't feel there will be a resolution here.


----------

